# Stolen - Marcello C. Scala Model #2008



## LI Watch (Oct 7, 2006)

Please be aware that a Marcello C. Scala Watch, model number 2008, Serial Number 238, is not PAID IN FULL from Island Watch and is considered stolen property. As such, the watch will not be serviced by Marcello C should anything go wrong with it. And plus, its just in bad taste to buy stolen merchandise. ;-) Buyer's name is "Steve".

Brief Background - Watch was purchased from my store in May of 2008. Buyer paid half. They still have not paid the other half, and has bounced checks and credit cards, and now fails to be in contact with my company for several months.

Marc Frankel, Owner
Island Watch
www.longislandwatch.com

A photo of the watch in question (not the ACTUAL watch) is below.


----------



## Agusta02 (Jun 1, 2008)

curious as to why you let a buyer only pay half and give them the watch?


----------



## LI Watch (Oct 7, 2006)

He is, uhm, was, a good customer, and it was part of my "pay over time" promotion. Much the same way where you can buy a watch on the shopping channels and make monthly payments.

Thanks-
Marc


----------



## Duffy0401 (May 11, 2007)

Marc,

Sorry to hear that. I hate hearing about people getting screwed.

Chris


----------

